
These guys want to be the ‘milk men’ of seltzer deliveries - eorge_g
https://www.bostonglobe.com/metro/2019/01/28/these-guys-want-milk-men-seltzer-deliveries-and-they-come-straight-your-door/pAUHouX1p6qdWa5btTiiKI/story.html
======
eorge_g
Hi guys, this is a company we launched 10 days ago. Any feedback would be
great from the HN crowd!

